# Sign up at a martial arts academy



## TakeAChance (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here, .

I recently watched a documentary on martial arts and it really has inspired me to actually go out and do it. It has been on my mind for a while, and things are finally coming together so that I can make this a reality. 

My goal is to attend a martial arts academy in the next 2 weeks. I want to go and sign up. 

It scares the living daylights out of me, but I feel like at this point in my life, I HAVE TO DO THIS. I just want to do it so badly and I think it'll change my life because it means a lot to me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That's great, I hope it's fun for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Greetings,
That sounds like a good idea. I signed up for a cardio kickboxing class. It may not make me the next Bruce Lee but it's fun.
Matt


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

YES, do it. It's a lot of fun and it's a great community of people. I'm so sad because BJJ and martial arts clubs start up again this week at my school and I can't go because my arm is broken. I'm depending on you to live vicariously though.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I may try it again later. The problem when I joined a seido karate class for a few weeks was that i didn't fit in, and most of the guys didn't like me.

Or another time I went regularly to a supposedly akido trainer. The instructor would always use me as an example to just tumble me. I was never given the opportunity to tumble him or much anyone else. i just got sore cartilage, bruises from being joint pained all the time. Guess the scrawny instructor was just getting back on me after he got in trouble resisting police as he mentioned or some individuals who tossed him.

Nowadays, I just watch martial videos and go to the gym myself. going to the gym is really like martial training. In a fight you're going to be using muscle power against resistance. doing sets against weights until exhaustion is close to the same thing at least physically. the mental fight is another whole story, so the gym may not help with that except with some self-discipline as one continues to force themselves to go to the gym rather than quit for another bunch of years. anyways, in the gym doing machines it's painful and feels like your arm is breaking and one can get injuries. that's why the gym always has a hostile feel and people checking each other out without really looking. Idiots gabbing with each other and hogging a machine that's part of my routine. I'm not looking for fight even verbally, so I just skip it and do it later, the next day or early morning. Usually they don't last. After a month or so, you never see those hoggers again.

the video shop here:
http://www.trsdirect.com/


----------



## Benjee (Nov 28, 2011)

thats a good idea, i wanna sign up for muay thai in about a month myself


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

Go for it!
Martial arts is a great thing!


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I was a little kid of three when I started doing Martial arts so I never went in like you actually having to take a chance and go but congratulations on making the rewarding choice, as long as you don't follow the teachings of The Cobra Ki you'll be fine  (if you didn't get that reference it's from The Karate Kid) 

When you say martial arts academy what of style of martial arts? Your goal is to get your foot in the door, your next goal once your in is to make it through that first lesson and than practice those techniques. Your Punches, your blocks, your kicks. 

That's great, one step at a time.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I signed up for Kung Fu a couple weeks ago. I'm the only girl there (except a 20 year old that rarely comes in). It gives me a lot of anxiety... But I like it, so I try...
I'm in terrible shape so I end up almost fainting from dehydration/exhaustion, then I'm afraid of people laughing at me.

Also, I get freaked out when it comes to fighting, especially when I'm almost unconscious out of exhaustion and when I'm the only girl there (doubt they're used to it, they'd probably still aim for my chest o.o). Lol, defeats the purpose of taking the classes, but meh. I try.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

iam thinking of doing so also real soon. aiming at muay that and jiu jitsu. it will help alot if you never experienced that type of stuff before. as a guy youll become alot more at ease with your self knowing you can handle yourself in a situation which will flow over into other areas of your life that are not even about fighting. a sense of being able to weather chaotic conditions that may surround you instead of a constant sense of fear that your probably use to feeling.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I hope I am not Hijacking this thread. I am also thinking about getting into martial arts. I was leaning towards Tai chi sense as a slower more spirtiual person it seems to be more of my speed. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. Everyone I have asked just tells me to pick the one I like the best. I don't know much about martial arts. I am 5'11 265 and will probably never way less than 200lbs. I am not the fastest person when it comes to response time. Dedication will not be the problem. I would like to choose a style that would be more amicable to my size speed and mindset. I would also like a style that has some self defense qualities. Tai chi can be used for self defense. Self defense is the least important part of which martial art I want to choose. However, as Dr hobo pointed out feeling that you can handle yourself in a dangerous situation will have spill over effects into overall confidence. I am also a bit of a wimp. I would be intimidated by a style that would lead to me hit in the face. Not sure if I should shy away from those styles or see it as a challenge to over come. I read descriptions of Krav Manga and it scared me senseless.


----------

